# Small "Speck" Inside Test Vial



## KJohnT (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey I have a weird situation...

I noticed there is a very small black speck of something floating inside one of my Test C vials.  It will slowly sink if I agitate the bottle a little bit.  I've googled this and there seem to be other rare occurances of it happening and most people think it is from a big pin being used to fill the vial and punching a small piece of the stopper inside of it.  However, my vial had a sealed cap (I popped it off to see if it was actually sealed) and there are no signs of any pins having been used.  I'm really not sure what it is.

WHat should I do?

I was thinking about pulling from around it as it is very small and I don't know if it will fit into my 23g pins, but now I'm kind of sketched about it possibly being unsterile.  

The other thing I was thinking is I could order a filter and a sterile vial and transfer it.  The only prob I have with this is then I would probably want to flush the filter with some oil to make certain I'm getting all of my Test, which is fine as I could just pin slighlty more than a mg each time or make the final pin from that bottle big enough to add the extra, but then I'm adding more oil and I don't know if that will make it more likely that the solution can hold bacteria since the recipe is no diluted as far as BA goes.  Can i do this?  Or maybe I should flush filter with oil and a tiny bit BA?

The only other option is to throw it out and buy more and that really fucking sucks.

What do you guys think?


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 6, 2011)

welll since the speck is black, i dont think the gear crashed, if it were flaky whiteish particles then id say bake it
you could get a whatman filter and run it through, but i personally would not use it
can you return it to your source?


----------



## littlekev (Oct 6, 2011)

I would probably return it if its unopened never had that happen to me in 4 years so? Idk maybe some vets will chime in if not add something to this thread tomarrow around 6 and it will pop up maybe get some more views. Good luck


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't really return it as I ordered it online, plus I was a first time buyer (this will be my first cycle) and I don't want the guy to think I'm pulling a fast one.

I'd like to salvage it if possible.

I was also thinking that it might fit through the needle so maybe I can try sucking it out if I can get a needle on it in there and I might lose a tiny bit of test but not enough to really matter...

Lol this sucks I just wanted everything to go perfect but I keep getting these little "hiccups."

And if you guys truly think I need to call it a loss and toss it out, I will.  I obviously don't want to go through the hassle of buying more and spending extra cash, but I'm not trying to get an infection.


----------



## colochine (Oct 6, 2011)

Bake it and don't inject the speck. I saw the same problem on another forum and the ugl sent out a new vial and assured him it was sterile. The guy used it and had no problem.


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 6, 2011)

reputable sources will compensate for an issue like this
but anyway i would not pin that shit without filtering it even if you paid me


----------



## squigader (Oct 7, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> reputable sources will compensate for an issue like this
> but anyway i would not pin that shit without filtering it even if you paid me



What he said. The quality of steroids produced in an underground lab is already questionable from the hygiene standpoint.


----------



## spark (Oct 7, 2011)

KJohn, 

I have had this issue but only when I reuse a syringe. After reusing a syringe 3-4 times the syringe begins breaking down.   Never in my gear though.  I would throw it away.  I wouldn't trust anything floating in the gear especially if it's black.  Could it be from a syringe and the gear being pushed into the vial?


----------



## littlekev (Oct 7, 2011)

with the price of pins at 20 bucks a box why the fuck would you re use them


----------



## jackedntan (Oct 7, 2011)

Its most likely a piece of rubber from when the vial was filled, depending on what process the ugl uses to fill their vials. Just to be safe, u could filter it or bake it. U dnt really need to worry about flushing the filter, you won't lose much oil. And if you do, it probably isn't gonna mess up your gear. Id just avoid injecting the speck and you should be good.


----------



## styles (Oct 7, 2011)

littlekev said:


> with the price of pins at 20 bucks a box why the fuck would you re use them


 
exactly haha


----------



## styles (Oct 7, 2011)

But, heck no I wouldnt use that crap...Youre injecting that in your body, not a good choice IMO


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 7, 2011)

littlekev said:


> with the price of pins at 20 bucks a box why the fuck would you re use them


 
$20?  You're getting ripped off.  I think I get 50 syringes with pins for about $6...

Anyway, I would pull the black speck out with a needle.  Try and get the pin right next to it, suck it out and dispose of the needle.  I'm sure there is plenty of BA in there to kill anything.  However, I would NOT want to accidentally inject something visible into my muscle.


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 7, 2011)

So I know how to filter it if I buy a filter and a sterile vial, but how exactly does "baking" it work?  

Also, what are the pros/cons to each (baking vs. filtering given this situation)?

Thanks for the input everyone - I appreciate it.


----------



## booze (Oct 8, 2011)

after filtering home brew i have sometimes seen small black particles trapped in the filter. I would say one of these has passed through into your gear. i wouldnt risk using it. if yuo want to risk it, run it through a .22 filter and then bake for 30 mins in the oven.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 8, 2011)

take a photo of it and send it to who ever you got it from if they are decent they will send you another one, or give you credit.

I myself would not inject it if the vial has somethign in it, but I'm a fussy cunt like that.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 8, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> $20?  You're getting ripped off.  I think I get 50 syringes with pins for about $6...
> 
> Anyway, I would pull the black speck out with a needle.  Try and get the pin right next to it, suck it out and dispose of the needle.  I'm sure there is plenty of BA in there to kill anything.  However, I would NOT want to accidentally inject something visible into my muscle.



Agreed. Just got some for $. 11 each


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 8, 2011)

And just so you guys know, I have never opened this vial. It has never been used. I popped the cap off of the top (above the stopper) to see if I could find any needle marks or holes, but nothing.  It was sealed before that. 

I'm going to try and get a pic but I don't know if my camera will be abled to zoom that far.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 8, 2011)

filter with a .22 whatman and push 2ml of grape seed oil through the filter to flush all the hormone when you are done. No need for extra BA. Most UGL's overdose the BA anyway.


----------



## styles (Oct 9, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> Agreed. Just got some for $. 11 each


 wow thats cheap!! def no need to reuse


----------



## littlekev (Oct 10, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> $20?  You're getting ripped off.  I think I get 50 syringes with pins for about $6...
> 
> Anyway, I would pull the black speck out with a needle.  Try and get the pin right next to it, suck it out and dispose of the needle.  I'm sure there is plenty of BA in there to kill anything.  However, I would NOT want to accidentally inject something visible into my muscle.



Idk, I think 20$ for a box of 100 shipped is a good price


----------



## littlekev (Oct 10, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Idk, I think 20$ for a box of 100 shipped is a good price



Maybe not?


----------

